# AMV's on Youtube



## celeron53 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was just trying to find a little fight scene from an anime on the Tube but everytime I clicked on something that looked like an episode, it is actually an AMV. I kinda sick and tired of these videos on Youtube. I know some of them are pretty darn good, but most of them are just hardcore rock music with fight scenes. Just a little rant while searching on Youtube. Reading the comments from Youtube, some people are pissed off at the AMV's too. Wondering, what do you guys think of AMV's? Annoying? Awesome? or Blah?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2010)

I chose all of above.


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 14, 2010)

hahaha nice one.


----------



## rofflwaffls (Nov 14, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the blogs?


----------



## tajio (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to love AMV's . I still like them but don't watch them that much anymore. I think it's an awesome art form! I would love to have some pro video editing skills.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2010)

the actual AMV community discourages youtube because as you said every video on there is just random fight scenes with with rock/heavy metal thrown in with no sync, people with no video skills in another words, makes the actual makers of the good ones looks bad
amv.org has even censored the word youtube from being posted


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in the blogs?



I didnt know if it should because its about movie/episode clips, but then again it is a rant...


----------



## Inunah (Nov 15, 2010)

If it's not AMV Hell, it's got no reason to be on youtube.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 15, 2010)

i made some AMV myself


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 15, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> i made some AMV myself


Well post some


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 15, 2010)

i know they are not good but a least i try XD


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, I mean I've even seen DBZ music videos off youtube that had proper syncing. :\


----------

